
Super-Kamiokande Neutrino Observatory - paulvs
https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2019-06-17/inside-super-kamiokande-360-tour/11209104?pfmredir=sm
======
innomatics
This just a beautifully presented and informative article.

It's the kind of content I'd like to see so much more of on the web. A good
news story using color and animation to teach science. Something to share with
kids.

